# 0xc0000006 error



## jimmyd (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi I am a newbie re PCs
Tried to install a game, received this message "The application failed to initialize properly ( 0xc0000006 ) " OS is XP, brand new game. Have managed to install it on my sons PC ,wins ME 
Can anyone help please?


----------



## cyclic (Jul 4, 2004)

XP is having a problem with Services.exe preventing the app. from initializing, the recommended action for this is to do a repair install, but for more details look here.
support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;315341


----------



## jimmyd (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks for info Cyclic,thats a beer I owe you :grin:


----------

